
Humans and compilers need each other: the VLIW SIMD case - blasdel
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/humans-and-compilers-need-each-other-the-vliw-simd-case.html
======
blasdel
"For an optimizing programmer, SIMD instructions are a resource from which
most benefit must be squeezed at any reasonable cost, including tweaking the
behavior of the program. For an optimizing compiler, SIMD instructions are
something that can be used to implement a piece of source code, in fact the
preferable way to implement it - _as long as its semantics are preserved_.
This means that a compiler obeys rules a programmer doesn’t, making winning
impossible."

